
Test submission, please ignore - lisper
I&#x27;m trying to figure out why my hn-replies subscription isn&#x27;t working.  Ignore this post.
======
lisper
test comment

~~~
dangrossman
Hi.

~~~
lisper
Hi Dan. My notifications are still not working :-(

~~~
lisper
Oh wait, I seem to have spoken too soon...

